# Hydrotherapy - MadCity Haunt June 2014



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi guys, here is the new prop I built this month for the Haunt Nation Magazine "Hacked" contest. The goal of the contest was to take 8 - 10 pre-determined items and build them into a prop.

The items included PVC pipe, paper towel roll, string, hot glue, aluminum foil, great stuff, pool noodle, cheap skull, glass jar, plastic spooky eyes.

I used all 10 items to build my new prop that I have titled "Hydrotherapy". Hope ya like it!










YouTube


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is just fab-u-LOUS! Very mad scientist in the attention to detail. The floating eyes are particularly gruesome.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Absolutely awesome job. Would have never have come up with that. The paint scheme is amazing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's bad A$$!
Great job!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like it, I LOVE it. Your attention to details puts it way over and above


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool! Your paint technique is flawless and your creativity has no bounds. Well done!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice . Movie worthy . Is that an aquarium aerator pump creating the bubbles?


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

No way! that thing is awesome.

I guess they don't count lights, circuits, colorings, paint, paint, paint


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

So when do we get a tut on how you made (yet again) that outstanding prop? This is EXACTLY the kind of stuff that I want to make to go with my classic Frankenstein Lab for this year. Oh teach me great Guru of the goo&ooze!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

beautiful creation, fantastic job.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Great work as usual MadCity.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!! Yes, the bubbles in the prop are from an aquarium air stone. The one I found was actually a tube that could be shaped which was cool because I was able to circle it around the skull jar twice for a nice dense bubble effect. (It was about 18” long)

I also was able to put together a build video for it which I'll post in the How-To section. 

Thanks again for all the positive feedback!! :jol:


----------

